# Black Silicone



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

Anyone know where I can find some tubes of a good black silicone? I'm looking to reseal a couple of tanks.

Thanks


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I sell black silicone for aquariums $20/ tube and if you need glass strips to seal a leak I have them as well


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

Ah, that's a little steep. I was hoping it'd be around the same cost as regular clear silicone. Thanks anyway


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Dont use the cheap one hundred percent silicone because it will kill your fish. Only use silicone for fish tanks. Watch our aquarium repair videos on Carlsaquarium YouTube


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

QWC said:


> Ah, that's a little steep. I was hoping it'd be around the same cost as regular clear silicone. Thanks anyway


That is pricey. I guess $20 is the QT price ....lol

http://bigshowfrags.com/ge-scs1200-aquarium-silicone-sealant-300ml/


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Silicone*

Kinda a harsh blanket statement. I have used the GE silicone with no I'll affect to my tanks prob 5 years and still going. Sure is nice to have stuff that is recc for a purpose..but... there other ways to get things done ..
JMHO


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

tom g said:


> Kinda a harsh blanket statement. I have used the GE silicone with no I'll affect to my tanks prob 5 years and still going. Sure is nice to have stuff that is recc for a purpose..but... there other ways to get things done ..
> JMHO


I agree with this statement, I have also used GE silicone I for years. resealed many tanks, installed baffles, made overflow boxes without issue. As long as you let it cure correctly it will be safe.

OP if you want black silicone that is aquarium safe and you dont' want to pay much you will have to put some work (drive around) Home Hardware and only Home Hardware sells a silicone brand that is called Weather shield. It comes in clear and black on the tube itself it says safe for aquariums. I recall buying a 3 pack for less than 20 bucks a few years back. Now the reason I say you might have to drive around is that I dont' think they carry that perticular silicone anymore. Whatever is left in their warehouse is all they will ever get so you might have to call/drivearound to find it. I just checked and it looks like Home Hardware started stocking a different brand of silicone that is aquarium safe, Now I have never used this brand. The lable looks pretty similar colour scheme wise and some wording as the Weather Shield one so it might be a rebranding?. Remember black silicone that is aquarium safe is very hard to find, it took me a lot of research before I found the weather shield one a few years back. I dont' even think Big Al's sells black silicone, if you heart is settle on black silicone you might have to just buy it from Carl. I would of given you mines since I have one open tube left that is like 95% full but it hardened already.

Home Hardware Silicone

Overview
Excellent adhesion to glass, metal, plastic and tile surfaces
Superior durability and flexibility
Will not degrade in sunlight
Withstands temperatures between -54 degree C to 204 degree C
Tooling time is 3-5 minutes, full cure in 24 hours
*Safe to use on aquariums*
35+ year durability
100% silicone


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Big als hamilton carries black silicone. Just picked up a tube for like 15$ about a month ago.


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies and input


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

https://www.bigalspets.com/ca/fish/...eon-silicone-aquarium-sealant-black-3-oz.html

It's $13.99 for only 3oz of black silicone. So, not sure how many oz the other person is selling for $20 but it will give you an idea of pricing.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I sell the caulking gun size tube for $20


----------



## yellownuts (Mar 27, 2018)

coldmantis said:


> I agree with this statement, I have also used GE silicone I for years. resealed many tanks, installed baffles, made overflow boxes without issue. As long as you let it cure correctly it will be safe.
> 
> OP if you want black silicone that is aquarium safe and you dont' want to pay much you will have to put some work (drive around) Home Hardware and only Home Hardware sells a silicone brand that is called Weather shield. It comes in clear and black on the tube itself it says safe for aquariums. I recall buying a 3 pack for less than 20 bucks a few years back. Now the reason I say you might have to drive around is that I dont' think they carry that perticular silicone anymore. Whatever is left in their warehouse is all they will ever get so you might have to call/drivearound to find it. I just checked and it looks like Home Hardware started stocking a different brand of silicone that is aquarium safe, Now I have never used this brand. The lable looks pretty similar colour scheme wise and some wording as the Weather Shield one so it might be a rebranding?. Remember black silicone that is aquarium safe is very hard to find, it took me a lot of research before I found the weather shield one a few years back. I dont' even think Big Al's sells black silicone, if you heart is settle on black silicone you might have to just buy it from Carl. I would of given you mines since I have one open tube left that is like 95% full but it hardened already.
> 
> ...


Hi , I know it says adhesion to metal , but do you think it's good for glass and aluminium , also liner to aluminium


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

yellownuts said:


> Hi , I know it says adhesion to metal , but do you think it's good for glass and aluminium , also liner to aluminium


cannot say because I have never silicone something to aluminium before. I imagine it should ok since aluminium is not heavy and as long as you allow it to cure properly.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you reseal a tank built with clear silicone, it looks funky if you use black. The 1200 series GE is available in black, normally only sold in boxes of about 12, but you may find a jobber that sells it individually. It is stronger than GE I, but also more costly. The HH and Rona house brands say aquarium safe on the tube, but I have not seen black.


----------



## loachman21 (Jan 22, 2018)

So what did you end up doing?

Btw big als has 10oz tube of black as well for $18.
https://www.bigalspets.com/ca/aquascape-black-silicone-10-1-oz.html

I am thinking of buying a tank that leaks and resiliconing it. did you just scrape out the silicone or use some liquid to soften and dissolve it a bit before scraping? I think it is a reasonable job so will take the risk and buy the leaking tank. Any thoughts on those who have done this many times before are welcome.

As well this is a 5 foot tank with no centre support so thinking of putting one in. Any suggestions on what material to use for centre support? I have a tank custom made and centre support is 1/2 inch thick glass. Any materials I can get and cut from like Home Depot for inexpensive centre support which I will then silicone in to both sides of the tank in the centre.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

Got some stuff from Amazon. 

Clean the tank best you can, with water and vinegar. Razor blade for tough buildup. And wipe dry.

Razor blades to scrape off the majority of silcone, with the holder and a long handle holder may be useful for the bigger tanks. Gloves are good. 

Vacuum what you can. 

100% acetone nail polish remover from Walmart, to clean up residue. With paper towel. Try not to inhale too much.

Green tape for clean lines or not for smaller tanks, up to you. Just have to be careful to apply silicone bead evenly if not using tape. Can also use the silicone tools to smooth edges, also got from Amazon. Or use fingers/thumb for bigger seams, again, needs to be evenly applied or it will be a big mess and wasted silicone. Best to do this outside or in a garage. It will stink up the area for a day before curing. 

To be safe, I left it to cure for up to a week before water testing for also up to a week depending on size. Silicone mostly cures in 24 hours unless it's applied thicker. 1-3 days is probably enough if you have less time.

I've used the black silicone from big Al's too. Worked fine for me. Clear silicone from building supply stores.

My experience from resealing two used 20g, a 45g and 120g.


----------



## loachman21 (Jan 22, 2018)

Great suggestions, thanks for taking the time to share your expertise. If I can get a good price on the tank I will take it on. And yes plan to do it in my garage.


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

Not too sure about the centre support.. I would think glass for sure and about the same thickness? Just don't know about the width.


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

Yeah I did my 120 in the living room because I didn't want to move it around too much, stank for a while but I didn't have any other problems


----------

